# Praying for a long time



## Leslie (Oct 25, 2008)

It has always mystified me how some people can pray for a long time, as in hours. What do they say? Do any of you pray for more than 30 minutes in a stretch? I can understand people talking to each other for a long time when the conversation is 2-way, but prayer (given cessationist suppositions) is necessarily a monologue. Do these folk just repeat themselves or do they have a whole shopping list of needs including Aunt Nellie's ingrown toenail? I can understand the likes of Oliver Cromwell praying for a long time because his life and responsibilities were so complex. However, most of us live fairly predictable lives without world-shaking issues at stake.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Prayer can encompass many aspects such as adoration, confession, thanksgiving and supplication.

One can spend time meditating on the attributes of God, such as Creator, Deliverer and Emmanuel (God with us). 

Then confessing personal sin to God.

Then spend time thanking God specifically for what He has done and is doing in your life right now.

Then ask for things for other people, and finally come to asking for personal prayer requests.

By the time you do these things, 30 minutes will have flown by. 

Indeed, sometimes one is only getting started in prayer.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It has always mystified me how some people can pray for a long time, as in hours. What do they say? Do any of you pray for more than 30 minutes in a stretch? I can understand people talking to each other for a long time when the conversation is 2-way, but prayer (given cessationist suppositions) is necessarily a monologue. Do these folk just repeat themselves or do they have a whole shopping list of needs including Aunt Nellie's ingrown toenail? I can understand the likes of Oliver Cromwell praying for a long time because his life and responsibilities were so complex. However, most of us live fairly predictable lives without world-shaking issues at stake.



Having "world-shaking issues" isn't the only reason one might pray for a "long time"... as Scott pointed out, one can very easily spend a half hour - or even an hour - if all the bases are covered. I have no problem whatsoever praying for an hour at a time, and very often I feel at the end as though I've given the exercise very short shrift. 

Much of my prayer time is taken up with praising God for his works and attributes - very commonly that conversation, while it is "monologue" really isn't - because as I pray, Scripture is brought to mind, and so often I end up "conversing" in a sense with Scripture - relating what I can remember of a verse that comes to mind, and praising God in it, in a meditative way I suppose. Similarly, confession can take up a great deal of time, too, if my sometimes unwilling heart allows me to take up the subject in-depth. There, too, Scripture is often brought to mind as I pray. 

Taking a "long time" in prayer isn't always necessary - but it is by no means a matter of repetition or meaningless words. It also isn't draining... it's one of the more energizing parts of my day (and when coupled with a brisk walk of 4 or 5 miles, it's great for both body and soul!)


----------



## APuritansMind (Oct 25, 2008)

Mary,

My prayer time at the end of each day is usually from 15-20 minutes, sometimes much longer. I begin with adoration of God, confession of my sin, and thanksgiving to God for His grace. I then pray for my immediate family members, extended family, my brothers and sisters in the local assembly (individually), my congregation's prayer request list from our Thursday prayer meeting (includes area congregations, missionaries, our country's leaders, etc.), and my Bible study members at my place of employment. I end by asking God's blessing on my Pastor and his family.

My church family is fairly small (less than 50) so I could envision someone praying longer if they are a member or leader of a larger congregation. Of course, length of prayer is not important - we must pray earnestly, with faith, according to God's will.

Grace,

Mike


----------



## larryjf (Oct 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It has always mystified me how some people can pray for a long time, as in hours. What do they say? Do any of you pray for more than 30 minutes in a stretch? I can understand people talking to each other for a long time when the conversation is 2-way, but prayer (given cessationist suppositions) is necessarily a monologue. Do these folk just repeat themselves or do they have a whole shopping list of needs including Aunt Nellie's ingrown toenail? I can understand the likes of Oliver Cromwell praying for a long time because his life and responsibilities were so complex. However, most of us live fairly predictable lives without world-shaking issues at stake.



Our responsibilities are just as complex as Cromwell's - to live a holy life before God. That, in and of itself, can require long prayer times.

If our life is found in Christ then we would want to spend time with the Lord. Prayer is one of the means that He has given us to be with Him. It's not about asking for things as much as it's about being with our glorious God.

The spirit needs prayer much like the body needs air. We may not be compelled to breathe because something complex or world-shaking occurs, but simply because it gives us life. Just so, prayer gives life to our spirit and as such should be constant and life-giving.


----------



## satz (Oct 25, 2008)

Mary's question was one I have been pondering for some time, and there have been very helpful responses posted. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2008)

Martin Luther:



> I have so much to do today that I shall spend the first three hours in prayer.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 25, 2008)

The responses have been helpful. Thanks everyone. I suppose that confession alone, if done thoroughly, would take a lot of time. I still wonder how this all fits together in terms of practicalities. Do you all write lists? How do you keep your mind on-task? Do you pray out loud? Alone or with family or with your spouse?


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The responses have been helpful. Thanks everyone. I suppose that confession alone, if done thoroughly, would take a lot of time. I still wonder how this all fits together in terms of practicalities. Do you all write lists? How do you keep your mind on-task? Do you pray out loud? Alone or with family or with your spouse?


 
If you have an "attitude of prayer," then you can be very busy at your job or other things all day long, and yet you'll find that not 15 minutes went by during the day that you didn't, in your mind, give thanks to the Lord, think lovingly of Him, praise Him, confess a sin, ask Him for something, etc. It's a lovely way to spend a day: never far from the throne of grace!

Sometimes I pray by myself, but my husband and I do have a daily time of family worship when we read from the Bible, discuss it briefly, sing a psalm or hymn and take turns praying. If our son is here, then he's included. (He lives in a nearby suburb.)

Margaret


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Leslie 
Puritanboard Sophomore




> Do you all write lists?



Usually not. 

Occassionally, when I have a dedicated time of prayer and fasting, I sometimes write down the specific things I am praying/fasting about. Practically, if it is a small group meeting, I would write down other people's prayer requests before praying.



> How do you keep your mind on-task?



It is a discipline that must be developed. Ask God to do what you cannot do in your own strength (focus on Him). He is faithful.



> Do you pray out loud?



Sometimes silently, sometimes aloud. 



> Alone or with family or with your spouse?



Both ways.

The man is responsible to lead the family spiritually, this will include leading in prayer but also encouraging each one to pray individually.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Here is a list of some of the Names of God from Scripture, most with their Scripture reference.

When you are praying to adore God, consider His Names and attributes and medidate upon them. To familiarize yourself with them, you can work through the alphabet to become familiar with many of them, and meditate on each one and let each one provoke Bible study on each attribute.

You may find yourself coming into God's presence only to adore Him, asking nothing for yourself. This is one part of prayer.

Abba Rom 8:15
Above All Eph 4:6
Almighty God Deut 10:17
Alpha & Omega Rev 21:6
Always Awake Ps 121:4
Amen, The Rev 3:14
Ancient of Days Dan 7:9
Avenger Ps 94:1
Blessed Ps 144:1
Calmer of Storms Ps 107:29
Clothed With Honor Ps 104:1
Clothed With Majesty Ps 93:1
Clothed With Strength Ps 93:1
Comforter Is 66:13
Compassionate Lam 3:22
Conqueror of Our/My Enemies Ps 108:13
Consolation Rom 15:5
Consuming Fire Deut 4:24
Counselor Is 28:29
Covenant Keeper Ps 89:34
Covered With Light Ps 104:2
Creator Gen 1:1
Creator of the North & South Ps 89:12
Crown of Glory Is 28:5
Defense Ps 94:22
Deliverer Ps 91:3
Dew Hos 14:5
Director of My/Our Path Prov 3:6
Disciplinarian Ps 89:32
Doer of Wonders Ps 77:14
Dwelling Place Ps 90:1
El Shaddai (God Almighty) Ex 6:3
Emmanuel Is 8:8
Eternal God Deut 33:27
Everlasting Arms Deut 33:27
Everlasting God Is 40:28
Everlasting to Everlasting Ps 106:48
Everlasting Strength Is 26:4
Excellence Is 28:29
Excellent Ps 76:4
Faithful Lam 3:23
Father Is 63:16
Father of Lights Jms 1:17
Father of the Fatherless Ps 68:5
Feeder of the Hungry Ps 146:7
First & Last Is 41:4
Forgiving Num 14:18
Fortress Ps 91:2
Gentle Is 40:11
Gift Giver Jms 1:17
Giver of Good Things Matt 7:11
Glorious Ps 76:4
Glorious Lord Is 33:21
Glory Ps 3:3
Good Ps 145:7
Gracious Ps 145:8
Great Ps 145:3
Guide Ps 48:14
Habitation Ps 91:9
Healer Ex 15:26
Healer of Broken Hearts Ps 147:3
Helper Ps 146:5
Helper of the Fatherless Ps 10:14
Hiding Place Ps 32:7
High Tower Ps 144:2
Holy One Is 12:6
Holy Lev 19:2
Husband Is 54:5
Husbandman (Gardener) Jo 15:1
I Am Ex 3:14
In Us All Eph 4:6
Infinite Understanding Ps 147:5
Jealous Ex 34:14
Jehovah Jireh (will provide) Gen 22:14
Jehovah Nissi (our banner) Ex 17:15
Jehovah Shalom (our peace) Judges 6:24
Jehovah Shammah (is there) Ez 48:35
Jehovah Tsidkenu (our righteousness) Jer 23:6
Judge Gen 18:25
Just Is 45:21
Keeper Ps 121:5
King of Glory Ps 24:10
King of All the Earth Ps 47:7
Lawgiver Is 33:22
Lifter of Our/My Head Ps 3:3
Light Ps 27:1
Living Water Jer 2:13
Longsuffering Num 14:18
Lord Gen 15:2
Lord God Omnipotent Rev 19:6
Lord of Hosts Ps 24:10
Lord of Lords Deut 10:17
Lord of the Sabbath Ex 20:10
Lord on High Ps 93:4
Love 1Jo 4:8
Lovingkindness Ps 89:33
Majesty Ps 145:5
Maker of Heaven & Earth Ps 115:15
Man of War Ex 15:3
Merciful Eph 2:4
Mighty Lu 1:49
Mighty & Terrible Ps 93:4
Mighty in Wisdom Job 36:5
Miracle Worker Matt 19:26
Most High Dan 7:27
Never Changing Jms 1:17
Near Ps 145:18
Never Weary Is 40:28
Omnipresent Ps 139:7 10
One Who Sanctifies Num 8:17
Peacemaker Prov 16:7
Perfect Matt 5:48
Physician Ps 103:3
Potter Is 64:8
Powerful Ps 66:7
Promise Keeper Is 46:11
Provider Matt 6:31 33
Quieter of Storms
Ready to Forgive Ps 86:5
Reconciler 2Cor 5:18 19
Redeemer Is 54:5
Refiner Mal 3:3
Refuge Ps 46:1
Refuge from the Storm Is 25:4
Repairer of the Breach Is 58:12
Rescuer Dan 6:27
Revenger Ps 94:1
Righteous Ps 5:8
Rock 2Sam 22:32
Rock of Our/My Refuge Ps 94:22
Rock of Our/My Salvation Ps 89:26
Ruler Judges 8:23
Salvation Ps 91:16
Satisfier of Desires Ps 145:16
Satisifier of the Longing Soul Ps 107:9
Saviour Ps 106:21
Shade on Our/My Right Hand Ps 121:5
Shadow from the Heat Is 25:4
Shepherd Ps 23
Shield Ps 3:3
Slow to Anger Ps 103:8
Song Is 12:2
Steadfast Dan 6:26
Strength to the Needy Is 25:4
Strength to the Poor Is 25:4
Strength, Our/My Ps 46:1
Strong Ps 89:8
Sun, A Ps 84:11
Sustainer Ps 3:5
Teacher Ps 119
Through All Eph 4:6
Trust Ps 71:5
Trustworthy Ps 144:2
Truthful 1Sam 15:29
Upright Ps 25:8
Walks on Wings of the Wind Ps 104:3
Wisdom Dan 2:20
Worthy Rev 4:11
X (Christ)
Yokefellow
Zealous Lover of our soul


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it okay to group prayers instead of mentioning EVERY SINGLE person....e.g., pray for those in church A, instead of mentioning all 50 families? Can one be just as sincere with both options and if so, why pray for each individual when one prayer covers them all?


----------



## Tim (Oct 27, 2008)

Good question, Pergy.

May I venture to answer that if you have specific information regarding an individual or a family, then you can bring them to the Lord singly. If you don't have any particular request, then it seems fine to mention them _en masse_. 

But then I find that when I don't have any particular information about one person or one family, then I wonder if I should not have made more of an effort to learn of their present situation, so that I can pray more intelligently, particularly, and specifically.


----------

